# Your opinion on furry 'slang' ?



## mapdark (Mar 21, 2010)

What is your opinion on furry slang?

Do you like it , are you neutral , do you absolutely LOATHE it?


What words do you like , which ones do you hate?




---------------

I'll start by saying that I pretty much never use any furry slang because for the most part the words simply sound ridiculous.

Using yiff instead of fucking , having sex , etc is a bit childish sounding.

In my opinion anyway.

Same goes for "pawing off" "scritching" "furrend" and all these other words.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2010)

It's mostly pretty fucking retarded and I generally loathe it.  I use some terms in certain contexts, but not frequently.  "Pawing off" and "furiend" or however you want to spell it are both fingernails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 21, 2010)

Yiff and murr sound pretty natural to me. I like 'em.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yiff and murr sound pretty natural to me. I like 'em.


I dunno. If anything, it just makes you sound like a lunatic who's disconnected from reality. But maybe that's just me.

(Try and guess how I feel about furry terminology-- it's like a living internet challenge!)


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Fursonally I thi4tb4tjbejkng,5yergfg


----------



## Magikian (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> I dunno. If anything, it just makes you sound like a lunatic who's disconnected from reality. But maybe that's just me.
> 
> (Try and guess how I feel about furry terminology-- it's like a living internet challenge!)



Oh, oh, let me guess!

Umm.. 

You like it?


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2010)

Never. Anyone using these words like pawing off or fur-anything needs to be kicked in the pants.

Have you ever tried saying "yiff"? I just tried, it felt gross. 

...I feel like I need to clean my mouth out.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 21, 2010)

I love it and use it every day. Sometimes several times in one day.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

Magikian said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, let me guess!
> 
> Umm..
> 
> You like it?



Oh foxy, I'm gonna murr you in the tailhole all yiff long.



			
				Jelly said:
			
		

> I love it and use it every day. Sometimes several times in one day.



You sly devil, you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

What's this you say?  Furry slang and how I feel about it?
KILL!  KILL IT(the words) WITH FIRE!


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Some of it's ok...but some of it makes me wanna kick someone...

I only use yiff and murr for the most part, with the occasional hyooman or facepaw, and I only refer to my hands as paws sometimes...


----------



## Magikian (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> Oh foxy, I'm gonna murr you in the tailhole all yiff  long.



o bb



WillowWulf said:


> Some of it's ok...but some of it makes me wanna kick someone...
> 
> I only use yiff and murr for the most part, with the occasional hyooman or facepaw, and I only refer to my hands as paws sometimes...



Your sig makes me cringe something severe.


----------



## torachi (Mar 21, 2010)

only in irony.

never irl.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:
			
		

> I only use yiff and murr for the most part, with the occasional hyooman or facepaw, and I only refer to my hands as paws sometimes...



A representative will be by shortly to direct you to the nearest exit.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm pretty much impartial, but I agree with a lot of people, some are ok to use as slang, but others only serve the function of making you sound like complete social retard. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Your sig makes me cringe something severe.


lolwhut?


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> A representative will be by shortly to direct you to the nearest exit.


Not like I use it irl either...


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> A representative will be by shortly to direct you to the nearest exit.


 
Please assume the party escort submission position or you will miss your party


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's this you say?  Furry slang and how I feel about it?
> KILL!  KILL IT(the words) WITH FIRE!



^

I only use furry words if I'm making jokes.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

Furry slang is like Crack cocaine.
you use it too much and you lose all respect.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 21, 2010)

lol @ furry slang.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2010)

o murr~


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 21, 2010)

all words other than fersecution I hate

its so hilarious to hear someone yell that!


----------



## Magikian (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> lolwhut?



Holding two pistols.

UPSIDE FUCKING DOWN.

Not to mention it's some seriously weeaboo shit.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

It's okay if used ironically, I guess.

I first heard "Paw-off" in a song at a con' last year and am not proud of how funny it struck me.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:
			
		

> I first heard "Paw-off" in a song at a con' last year and am not proud of how funny it struck me.



Good god, that sounds dreadful. Got a Youtube of it anywhere?


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 21, 2010)

It is on the whole pretty fucking terrible. Few exceptions sure, but that is no excuse.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's this you say?  Furry slang and how I feel about it?
> KILL!  KILL IT(the words) WITH FIRE!



This^


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 21, 2010)

It makes me cringe. I don't really understand why furries do it. Maybe it's kinda like the "My fursona has rainbow hair, two cocks etc etc" thing. They have to be a unique snowflake.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> Good god, that sounds dreadful. Got a Youtube of it anywhere?



It was ConFuzzled 09, but I've never seen the song in any videos, though it might be there.

It was that "I would walk 500 miles" song, with alternate lyrics. This girl was sweet enough to print some lyrics and pass them out and everything. 
I totally didn't join in or anything sad like that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Honestly I love furry "slang". Not a single word bothers me and I actually sneak a few in if/when I can.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Honestly I love furry "slang". Not a single word bothers me and I actually sneak a few in if/when I can.



Murr? <3?

I just noticed the brooms in your avatar.
You picked the wrong side of the war, pal.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 21, 2010)

Things that are entirely furry-specific, like "fursona" and "fursuit," I'm okay with.

But shit like "furiends" and "facepaw," I think are unnecessary and completely retarded.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

I like it about as much as I like weeaboo-talk.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 21, 2010)

It's alright in small doses.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like it about as much as I like weeaboo-talk.


Herro missas kawaii desu neko chaaaaan!  =^____^=


----------



## Rai Toku (Mar 21, 2010)

Putting fur into random words? >< Terribly annoying, and I've no idea how people can sleep with themselves at night after doing something wretched like that. txt & 1337 talk, too. Some other types of slang as well.

As for yiff, murr, facepaw, and other stuff like that, I don't mind quite so much. I think it's rather interesting, and it's fun to confuse/annoy non-furs by using them.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 21, 2010)

beautifur


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm sorta used to it by now... Particularly because my friend keeps making fun of my furryness at school and says, "So, yiffed any murry dogs lately?" Passerbys are all "What the fuck," but it's still pretty fun.

In other words, yeah, I like it.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't care about it really. It's similar to using memes in real life, which I still find amusing.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> beautifur



You managed to create an oxymoron with just one word :V


----------



## mapdark (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll agree with some people in this thread who say they use it sarcastically .

Because I will use some of these words that way.

but in a serious manner? nevar..


----------



## InfernalTobias (Mar 21, 2010)

I think it's just a pointless waste of time and energy, useless noise used in place of proper languages.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 21, 2010)

Retard speak for retards.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 21, 2010)

I just learned half of these slang words, and mainly because 90% of the members here use them like a second language (Me no speak furfagian?)  At first I figured it was part of the whole 'being a furry' thing...But apparently I was wrong.

Damn social etiquette!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2010)

"Fursona" and "yiff" are tolerable. 

"Furiend" and "Fursecution" warrant execution on the spot.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

I love furry words. I don't know exactly why, I just do.


----------



## Viva (Mar 21, 2010)

It depends.  I'm fine with furry interjections such as "murr".  But when they start replacing human body parts with that of animals it starts bothering me. "Pawing off" is just...ugh.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> But when they start replacing human body parts with that of animals it starts bothering me. "Pawing off" is just...ugh.



Be quiet and go hand off :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

Dosent bother me. Sometimes it can be fun using slang.(or more depending on whats going on)


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like it about as much as I like weeaboo-talk.


Sweet Jesus XO
weeaboos maek me feel raeg...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fur real, Furcabulary is yiffable. I wuvz it so much that I paw to it FURiously every night.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Holding two pistols.
> 
> UPSIDE FUCKING DOWN.
> 
> Not to mention it's some seriously weeaboo shit.



real gangstas shoot upside down pistols :V


on topic. meh. I don't really use them that much. Maybe as joke but anything else, neh


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sweet Jesus XO
> weeaboos maek me feel raeg...



Lets make babies!


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Holding two pistols.
> 
> UPSIDE FUCKING DOWN.
> 
> Not to mention it's some seriously weeaboo shit.


Ah...actually..that's not weeaboo...a weeaboo is someone who is obviously not of Japanese descent that believes they are Japanese...there's a difference between a weeaboo and an otaku, and otaku is a hardcore anime fan in some sense...my icon and sig are far from weeaboo


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 21, 2010)

only furry slang words i like are fursecution/fursecute and yiff

other than that i tend to stay away

EDIT: pawing off is pretty cool too


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fur real, Furcabulary is yiffable. I wuvz it so much that I paw to it FURiously every night.



I can agree to this, maybe not everynight tho


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

Furry slang is there to make it obvious on who the idiot furries are in the fandom.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Furry slang is there to make it obvious on who the idiot furries are in the fandom.



*Raises PAW* Hehe, that's me!


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 21, 2010)

Furry slang is pretty cool ^___^ I use it when pawing off with my mate, but sometimes when I use it in public the mundanes start to fursecute me -__________-;;


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Yiff is having sex while roleplaying as anthros :V .


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yiff is having sex while roleplaying as anthros :V .



I don't get it. Demonstrate please?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

If/when I fantasize involving a figment of my imagination I use furcabulary in the "dialog". It just seems so much better as I hate most words associated with sex, just seems too dirty.

I hate the words cock, dick, balls, asshole, etc. as they're all used as vulgarities rather than "teh yiffie parts".

It's all in the context. Is I said way back when I could say "I'ma fuck the shit outta your asshole" OR I could say something pleasant involving action over dialog such as "I eye his shaft and raise my brow, satisfied." 

Sorry for being dirty :?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If/when I fantasize involving a figment of my imagination I use furcabulary in the "dialog". It just seems so much better as I hate most words associated with sex, just seems too dirty.
> 
> I hate the words cock, dick, balls, asshole, etc. as they're all used as vulgarities rather than "teh yiffie parts".



Thats kinky. Do you tell the people over the phone this before phone sex?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thats kinky. Do you tell the people over the phone this before phone sex?



Fuck phone sex. (See, here's my point. "Fuck" is used as a vulgarity rather than an action as I don't think I could possibly fuck a phone...)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fuck phone sex. (See, here's my point. "Fuck" is used as a vulgarity rather than an action as I don't think I could possibly fuck a phone...)



Your missing out. The phone can't fight back.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your missing out. The phone can't fight back.



I hate things that are overly submissive. I prefer a bit of roughhousing ^_^


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate things that are *overly submissive*. I prefer a bit of roughhousing ^_^


D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate things that are overly submissive. I prefer a bit of roughhousing ^_^



oh murr~


Try your local hobbos!


----------



## Trevfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive only ever used on occasion yiff murr and facepaw and only with my like three other furry friends


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Trevfox said:


> Ive only ever used on occasion yiff murr and facepaw and only with my like three other furry friends



This, minus yiff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:



Hmm? You're submissive aren't you? I don't mind it, it's just I prefer stuff like bondage and tying a submissive person up is just dumb.....



HAXX said:


> oh murr~



I know, pain mixed with pleasure is best so break out the claws and start nipping ^_^


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fur real, Furcabulary is yiffable. I wuvz it so much that I paw to it FURiously every night.



This gave me such a headache, don't write anything like this ever again Scotty.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmm? You're submissive aren't you? I don't mind it, it's just I prefer stuff like bondage and tying a submissive person up is just dumb.....


D':


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> This gave me such a headache, don't write anything like this ever again Scotty.



Might I suggest you not read my posts. I do it all the time. I find it warm and fuzzy, creates a warm atmosphere for me :3



WillowWulf said:


> D':



What, it's true! What are they gonna do, NOT run away?


----------



## darzoz (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm realy impartial about it. I just don't care.
But the real question is, would you still hate/like it if it was mainstream and common?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

furry vocabulary should be a grammar crime and should be punishable by sledgehammer to face.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Or a pickaxe to the groin.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Or a pickaxe to the groin.



or a sledgehammer to the groin.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> or a sledgehammer to the groin.



Or Harley to the groin, oh murr. Wait what?

I guess it's for more of the sensitive sort, I like using it if and whenever possible.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> or a sledgehammer to the groin.


 
Or a jackhammer with a barbed wire dildo at the end to the ass. Really tear shit up.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

What ever happen to playing nice? :c


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What ever happen to playing nice? :c


 harley came.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll make harley come again.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'll make harley cum again.



Fix'd because you spelled it wrong :V .

Also, doubtful unless you're dead.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> harley came.



Oh murrr.......at least he didn't waste it on a dead animal again


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murrr.......at least he didn't waste it on a dead animal again


 he wasted it on a puppet.  not much better...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fix'd because you spelled it wrong :V .
> 
> Also, doubtful unless you're dead.


 
Sweetheart, I might as well be a cadaver.

also. necrophiles<3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Uuuuuuh? Fap?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or Harley to the groin, oh murr. Wait what?



i'll go to your groin whenever you want.



Usarise said:


> harley came.



i bet you could make me.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'll make harley come again.



oh murr bby <3



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murrr.......at least he didn't waste it on a dead animal again



i can cum more than once.

and trust me, i did <3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i bet you could make me.


i dont think i could >.>  im not dead...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think i could >.>  im not dead...



Easily fix'd.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What, it's true! What are they gonna do, NOT run away?


;^;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 willow dont make that face!  its causes problems!  ...and im not gonna cause more today!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think i could >.>  im not dead...



eggsqueeze me?
baking powder?


----------



## Viva (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Or a jackhammer with a barbed wire dildo at the end to the ass. Really tear shit up.


 
I can't stop laughing.  You broke me.  I hope you're happy


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> willow dont make that face!  its causes problems!  ...and im not gonna cause more today!



you can cause problems with me...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



Never really understood those random emotes....have a hug just in case :3


*Hugz*

"Congratulations, you've just received one 'E-Hug'."


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you can cause problems with me...


 no.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never really understood those random emotes....have a hug just in case :3
> 
> 
> *Hugz*
> ...


 ive hugged her a bunch of times..... but i did it to be creepy XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive hugged her a bunch of times..... but i did it to be creepy XD


Heeyyy, sexy, I am creepier than you


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I can't stop laughing. You broke me. I hope you're happy


 Ecstatic<3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Heeyyy, sexy, I am creepier than you


 nope.  your not ^^  *hugs*


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nope.  your not ^^  *hugs*



i'm creepier than you though.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Hugbox Mode Activated* *Hugz everyone I can get my paws on.*


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm creepier than you though.


...it's true...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm creepy. Not as creepy as harley but more creepy than senor fantabulous.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never really understood those random emotes....have a hug just in case :3
> 
> 
> *Hugz*
> ...



what, no hug for the wolf?
yeah, i see how you are...
WOLF HATER!



Usarise said:


> no.



aaawww!
why not?



EdieFantabulous said:


> Heeyyy, sexy, I am sexier than you



furx'd!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hugbox Mode Activated* *Hugz everyone I can get my paws on.*



 Why are you hugging everyone!


----------



## Viva (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm creepier than you though.


 
But I don't think you are creepy...maybe it's because I'm equally as creepy lol


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why are you hugging everyone!



...cuz he can...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm creepier than you though.


this is how creepy i am! I SHALL DO WHAT NO MAN SHOULD EVER DO! *hugs harley* 0_0 



WillowWulf said:


> ...it's true...


i gotta step up my game..... 



Krasl said:


> aaawww!
> why not?


 im not gay >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...cuz he can...



He could be spreading a skin disease.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im not gay >.>



lol, neither am i.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> this is how creepy i am! I SHALL DO WHAT NO MAN SHOULD EVER DO! *hugs harley* 0_0



Didn't Scotty just do that though?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He could be spreading a skin disease.



fur reelz?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Didn't Scotty just do that though?


 scotty aint a man


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm creepy. Not as creepy as harley but more creepy than senor fapulous.



Fix'd now you're talking about me 



HAXX said:


> Why are you hugging everyone!



Cause I wuvz you!



Krasl said:


> ...cuz he can...



*Hugz* Now you're not left out.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Didn't Scotty just do that though?



*hugz harley*
yes, and i did too ^_^


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd hug harley but everyone know that hugging a boy when you're in your underwear is how girls get preggers.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> fur reelz?



Lol, great use of furcabulary + fishing equipment 



Usarise said:


> scotty aint a man



Would you like me to prove you wrong?



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd hug harley but everyone know that hugging a boy when you're in your underwear is how girls get preggers.



Hehe, yeah. Oh, you're 3 posts away from 1000 ^_^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

I suppose a hug is okay..


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd now you're talking about me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY!
...no spanish...


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

...is it safe to hug Mr. Harley?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *hugz harley*
> yes, and i did too ^_^


 eek!  now everyone in this thread smells like corpse! ewwwww!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...is it safe to hug Mr. Harley?



If your not a corpse, you be okay 



Usarise said:


> eek!  now everyone in this thread smells like  corpse! ewwwww!



Lucky me, I didn't get a hug for criticizing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> furx'd!


 I are be so kewl, Awwwwwee yeeeaaaah.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd hug harley but everyone know that hugging a boy when you're in your underwear is how girls get preggers.



lol, nice one...



Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, great use of furcabulary + fishing equipment
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to prove you wrong?



thank you, and pleeeeez don't! O_O


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Would you like me to prove you wrong?


prove me wrong ^^ 



WillowWulf said:


> ...is it safe to hug Mr. Harley?


 no.  he will rape you.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eek!  now everyone in this thread smells like corpse! ewwwww!



I don't smell like a corpse... yet.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> If your not a corpse, you be okay



lol



EdieFantabulous said:


> I are be so kewl, Awwwwwee yeeeaaaah.



true dat son, true dat!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 21, 2010)

Yiff and Murr are awesome, Pawing off makes me ROFL in a good way, and the rest is bullshit.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

I still smell like me, apparently I smell good :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...is it safe to hug Mr. Harley?



you know what they say, hugs ultimately lead to sex.

so, yes, yes it is safe to hug me.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> prove me wrong ^^
> 
> 
> no.  he will rape you.





Tommy said:


> I don't smell like a corpse... yet.



lol x 3

LOLCOMBO BIIITCHEZZZZ!!!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> If your not a corpse, you be okay
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky me, I didn't get a hug for criticizing.



But she's a minor :V .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you know what they say, hugs ultimately lead to sex.
> 
> so, yes, yes it is safe to hug me.



*Hugz* Oh I can't wait for the next step!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I still smell like me, apparently I smell good :3


 *sniffs* nope.  you really should use a better shampoo though.... i hate your smell!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Yiff and Murr are awesome, Pawing off makes me ROFL in a good way, and the rest is bullshit.



lol



EdieFantabulous said:


> I still smell like me, apparently I smell good :3



yes yoooouuuu do!



HarleyParanoia said:


> you know what they say, hugs ultimately lead to sex.
> 
> so, yes, yes it is safe to hug me.



O_O


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hugz* Oh I can't wait for the next step!



*closes eyes and hides under carpet*



Usarise said:


> *sniffs* nope.  you really should use a better shampoo though.... i hate your smell!



lol, it smell like...FANTABULOUS!!!!!

(damn, double post...)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you know what they say, hugs ultimately lead to sex.
> 
> so, yes, yes it is safe to hug me.


 
Hey bby, wanna slaughter everyone in this thread then fuck their entrailsyiff?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *sniffs* nope.  you really should use a better shampoo though.... i hate your smell!


You should not smell me :c
I use a 2 in 1 shampoo, I hate it


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hey bby, wanna slaughter everyone in this thread then fuck their entrailsyiff?



Sounds kinky.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hey bby, wanna slaughter everyone in this thread then fuck their entrailsyiff?



lol, can i join?



EdieFantabulous said:


> You should not smell me :c
> I use a 2 in 1 shampoo, I hate it



O_O

you can use some of meh furwash if you want...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You should not smell me :c
> I use a 2 in 1 shampoo, I hate it


 lol thats why i use shampoo AND conditioner! ^^
and why shouldnt I?  ill do as i please :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't be fooled Krasl, Kylie doesn't yiff, she's too serious in life.

Pups at heart for the win :3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol thats why i use shampoo AND conditioner! ^^
> and why shouldnt I?  ill do as i please :3



lol, no fool!
conditioner is betta!



Scotty1700 said:


> Don't be fooled Krasl, Kylie doesn't yiff, she's too serious in life.
> 
> Pups at heart for the win :3




O_O

*hides under carpet again*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't be fooled Krasl, Kylie doesn't yiff, she's too serious in life.
> 
> Pups at heart for the win :3


 
Don't be fooled, Krasl. Some of use aren't cockshining horndogs whose every bit of existance revolves around a less-than mentally stable fandom of people who enjoy dressing up like animals and wanking.


----------



## Conker (Mar 21, 2010)

It all needs to fucking die.

Referring to your feet as "hindpaws" is just a god damn no.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Don't be fooled, Krasl. Some of use aren't cockshining horndogs whose every bit of existance revolves around a less-than mentally stable fandom of people who enjoy dressing up like animals and wanking.



Hehe, It's a guy thing. Or maybe it's a Scotty thing, I love to yiff :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, It's a guy thing. Or maybe it's a Scotty thing, I love to yiff :3



Its a Scotty thing.

Lets yiff.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, It's a guy thing. Or maybe it's a Scotty thing, I love to yiff :3


 its a scotty thing....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Its a Scotty thing.
> 
> Lets yiff.



Nah, typing up an important school paper actually. Then I'ma browse ychan and/or fchan for a bit and paw off  admire the artwork.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, typing up an important school paper actually. Then I'ma browse ychan and/or fchan for a bit and paw off  admire the artwork.



Fuck your damn paper. *torches paper, kicks computer screen, and gags Scotty*

Denying me, who do you think you are.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, typing up an important school paper actually. Then I'ma browse ychan and/or fchan for a bit and paw off  admire the artwork.


 why dont you browse 4chan and look at some of the nice things there! :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

so you all got me caught up, who wants to yiff?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so you all got me caught up, who wants to yiff?


 *raises paw*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

I will only yiff if it involves heroin and an allyway.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so you all got me caught up, who wants to yiff?


*runs away*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been rejected by a slut! This is embarrassing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Wheeeeee! Yiff, fap.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I will only yiff if it involves heroin and an *allyway*.



...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I've been rejected by a slut! This is embarrassing.



Yep, got my snout buried in work my friend. Reminds me of a joke.

What did the 'Closed' sign on the whore-house say?
"Beat it, we're closed!"


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, got my snout buried in work my friend. Reminds me of a joke.
> 
> What did the 'Closed' sign on the whore-house say?
> "Beat it, we're closed!"



"Fuck yourself."


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> "Fuck yourself."



Haha, that's funny, got me laughing. 


Was that directed at me btw?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I love Scotty's "murry purry." Priceless.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh yeah, and I love Scotty's "murry purry." Priceless.



It's irresistible, ain't it?
^_^I'm finally done with my graduation project, YAY!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, that's funny, got me laughing.
> 
> 
> Was that directed at me btw?



Maybe it was meant for a closed sign.

Maybe it was meant for you.

Or maybe it was meant for the closed sign of a gay hostel, in which case it would apply to both.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Maybe it was meant for a closed sign.
> 
> Maybe it was meant for you.
> 
> Or maybe it was meant for the closed sign of a gay hostel, in which case it would apply to both.



I'ma piss myself sooner or later. You're hysterical <(^_^)>


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma piss myself sooner or later. You're hysterical <(^_^)>



You are very easy to amuse :V .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You are very easy to amuse :V .



I made myself laugh when I was rifling through my freezer and some frozen pancakes fell out. I yelled "Damn fucking pancakes" and broke out laughing like 3 seconds later.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I made myself laugh when I was rifling through my freezer and some frozen pancakes fell out. I yelled "Damn fucking pancakes" and broke out laughing like 3 seconds later.



I use to be like this. It changed about the time that I...joined...FAF...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I use to be like this. It changed about the time that I...joined...FAF...



If anything I laugh MORE after I joined. I laugh at anything. Seriously though, damn fucking pancakes! (LOLing irl again).


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If anything I laugh MORE after I joined. I laugh at anything. Seriously though, damn fucking pancakes! (LOLing irl again).



:|


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

I laugh when my cat does something weird, like attacks it'd tail then growls, because something is attacking it's tail ^_^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty... you're adorable.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hehe, I know Mr. Fuz :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

HATE IT


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HATE IT



FTFO Noob!

Just kidding


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Love and Loss.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Love and Loss.


I found it third :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey Harley, I found your van.



No, his van would have "Harley's Roadkill Cleanup" on the side.

His motto would be "We make roadkill feel dirtier than it really is."


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, his van would have "Harley's Roadkill Cleanup" on the side.



Maybe it's on the other side.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, his van would have "Harley's Roadkill Cleanup" on the side.



That's his work van.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 21, 2010)

We have slang?


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 21, 2010)

I use "uhh purr?" as an alternitive to that's what she said sometimes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

I generally don't like it, but I do use the word "yiff" so that you can differentiate it from "normal" hentai or "real" porn. I know you could say "furry porn", but I'm lazy.

Sometimes I say "paw off" because it sounds a little more innocent than just saying "masturbate" or "jack off" or something like that, IMO. Doesn't make it any less stupid, though.

EDIT:
Whoah, already at 100 posts. I don't think I have a life anymore. T__T


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Things that are entirely furry-specific, like "fursona" and "fursuit," I'm okay with.
> 
> But shit like "furiends" and "facepaw," I think are unnecessary and completely retarded.


 
^This.

When it's terms that specifically relate to the fandom, its cool, but when you start trying to be cute with it (furiends... fuck you!), then its just... no.


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> EDIT:
> Whoah, already at 100 posts. I don't think I have a life anymore. T__T



2000 posts in 3 months. I win the no life contest. :3


----------



## Geek (Mar 22, 2010)

FURBURGER is my favorite word of all times because i love furs, burgers and pussies.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 22, 2010)

Geek said:


> FURBURGER is my favorite word of all times because i love furs, burgers and pussies.



I have to try that one sometime.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2010)

Geek said:


> FURBURGER is my favorite word of all times because i love furs, burgers and pussies.


Your avi says different about you.


----------



## Veovis (Mar 22, 2010)

It's uh.. hmmm, pawing off is kinda annoying. We don't have paws we have hands.. though murr is okay I suppose. Ahh opinions written at 3:36 am..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> 2000 posts in 3 months. I win the no life contest. :3


And you have no reason to be proud or feel superior for it. :/


----------



## slorrel (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm quire nutral on the subject. For the most part, I like it, but I rarely use any of it myself. I quite like "fursona"....while "fursecution" I think is a little over the top.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 22, 2010)

If I make you that sandwich can we finally can MURRied? :<


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Only one word can describe my feelings for it... *HATE :evil:*


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 22, 2010)

The stuff that doesn't bother me:

fursuit
fursona

words of which are neutral:

paw-off
tailhole
yiff
murr

Other furry words are not necessary.  Paw-off and tailhole are fun words in replace of words of which I don't even like to say.  Yiff and murr I do not use but am ok with their use.  Fursuit more or less is a traditional word now.  All my non-furry friends know what fursuits are.  It becomes common knowledge.  Fursona helps to define what kind of persona you are actually talking about and this is important.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> The stuff that doesn't bother me:
> 
> fursuit
> fursona


 
those maybe the only two words that doesn't piss me off :\


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> The stuff that doesn't bother me:
> 
> fursuit
> fursona
> ...



my boyfriend uses "murr" and he isnt a furry. he has no idea of its connotation.
it makes me lawl


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my boyfriend uses "murr" and he isnt a furry. he has no idea of its connotation.
> it makes me lawl


 
that is funny but creepy :\


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> that is funny but creepy :\



we're both equally creepy. 

the only difference is that he was hospitalized and I wasnt.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we're both equally creepy.
> 
> the only difference is that he was hospitalized and I wasnt.


 
No I was saying your creepy cause your a girl :V

Anyhow he was hospitalized? What happened? :O


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't mind words like Yiff and fursuit as they are used to describe something in the fandom,. but it annoys the crap out of me when people put FUR in front of any word possible like furiends for example.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't mind words like Yiff and fursuit as they are used to describe something in the fandom,. but it annoys the crap out of me when people put FUR in front of any word possible like furiends for example.



furreal....


I feel like I need to be slapped.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I fur one dont mind furry slang.  I only talk like that online cuz my furiends might think its weird >.>


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Some words are more annoying than others but I'm mostly neutral to it.

 I don't have any "Furiends" though, and I don't think you should either.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Some words are more annoying than others but I'm mostly neutral to it.
> 
> I don't have any "Furiends" though, and I don't think you should either.



I call all my friends just friends, furry or not.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> furreal....
> 
> 
> I feel like I need to be slapped.



FurReal Furends.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> FurReal Furends.


 
*goes off to kill the creator*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *goes off to kill the creator*



Feel free to borrow my time machine so that not only will he/she/it be dead, but it will never have happened. Not even mind-bleach can get rid of those commercials.

And that music....

I NEED BLEEEEAAACCCHHH!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Feel free to borrow my time machine so that not only will he/she/it be dead, but it will never have happened. Not even mind-bleach can get rid of those commercials.
> 
> And that music....
> 
> I NEED BLEEEEAAACCCHHH!!


 
Hmm while I'm at it, you want me to off the nutcases who started the fandom as well? It would be my pleasure in doing so >:3

You know, give me a list of people and I'll get the job done


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm while I'm at it, you want me to off the nutcases who started the fandom as well? It would be my pleasure in doing so >:3
> 
> You know, give me a list of people and I'll get the job done



The people who invented the politician.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm while I'm at it, you want me to off the nutcases who started the fandom as well? It would be my pleasure in doing so >:3
> 
> You know, give me a list of people and I'll get the job done



 Obama (child form)
Bruce Lee
Osama Bin Laden
Optimus Prime
Your mother
Your grandfather
Dick Cheney
Original George Bush (after he had his awesome kid though ^^)
Britney Spears
Lady GaGa
Ke$ha
Micheal Jackson


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Obama (child form)
> Bruce Lee
> Osama Bin Laden
> Optimus Prime
> ...


 
Hmm its a decent list but there are quite a bit I can't take out and a few you should of added there ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm its a decent list but there are quite a bit I can't take out and a few you should of added there ^^


 i know its missing a lot of people but i didnt feel like thinking anymore


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know its missing a lot of people but i didnt feel like thinking anymore


 
(puts Usarise on the bottom of the list)
Its cool, its not like it would matter ^^;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> (puts H&K on the bottom of the list)
> Its cool, its not like it would matter ^^;


fix'd ^^

hmmm an assasination thread would be a cool idea...


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmmm an assasination thread would be a cool idea...



Until some crazy person on the forum takes it seriously and shit breaks loose. Please don't tempt fate.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Until some crazy person on the forum takes it seriously and shit breaks loose. Please don't tempt fate.


 we dont have crazy people on the forum.... what are you talking about?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Until some crazy person on the forum takes it seriously and shit breaks loose. Please don't tempt fate.



And knowing the forum, it wouldn't take long at all.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> And knowing the forum, it wouldn't take long at all.


 BAH! you guys should make it right now!   NO BALLS! XD

....[ontopicstuff]  i dont care about slang. ^^


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd ^^
> 
> hmmm an assasination thread would be a cool idea...


 
You seemed to of put a non slutty fox on the list for some reason :\
Meh its no biggy, I already know which targets to remove from the timestream >:3



Browder said:


> Until some crazy person on the forum takes it seriously and shit breaks loose. Please don't tempt fate.


 
lol if I could make money from it then I might go ahead and do it :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> FurReal Furends.



I take the slapping back. Just kill me, I can't stand the world any longer.


----------



## IT! (Mar 23, 2010)

it depends... i use slang on the internet all the time, but just try to say it in real life... that goes with any type of internet slang... "fap" sounds cool, but i cant see myself saying it irl.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

IT! said:


> it depends... i use slang on the internet all the time, but just try to say it in real life... that goes with any type of internet slang... "fap" sounds cool, but i cant see myself saying it irl.


 
Furry slang makes the user sound like a retard, I haven't seen anyone that uses this kind of slang and still manages to seem smart at all :\


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Furry slang makes the user sound like a retard, I haven't seen anyone that uses this kind of slang and still manages to seem smart at all :\



YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF :V :V :V :V

I hate the stuff unless it's used to make lulz.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF :V :V :V :V
> 
> I hate the stuff unless it's used to make lulz.


 
Yup I hear ya on that Bando, this is another reason why furries are stupid beyond reason, their slang is just shit :\


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF :V :V :V :V
> 
> I hate the stuff unless it's used to make lulz.



This pretty much. My friends and I burst out giggling in response to the act of being stereotypical and stupid.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Yiff, but only if said in a fast repetition as if its just meant to be a weird noise. I find it hillarious when people go " oh yes! some hardcore YIIFF!" 

I don't like it when people over use "fur" in things e.g.; Furtastic ( I have a whole rant about using ___tastic!), Furreal, etc


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Furry slang makes the user sound like a retard, I haven't seen anyone that uses this kind of slang and still manages to seem smart at all :\


 
BUT I JUST WANNA BE YOUR FFUUUUUUUURRRREND!! DURRRR DURR DUUUURRRR!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoever started the "stick fur randomly in words" trend needs get the shit fucking beat outa them >=[


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Whoever started the "stick fur randomly in words" trend needs get the shit fucking beat outa them >=[


Yeah, I hate the 'fur' words.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 23, 2010)

the only word that should have "fur" in it is fursuit.


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 23, 2010)

Mm, in my opinion, it sort of depends.  I think it can get ridiculous, sticking fur in every word.  But, I don't mind most of it and I think some of it is cute, like murr and yiff.  I like it.  *shrug*


----------



## mapdark (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Whoever started the "stick fur randomly in words" trend needs get the shit fucking beat outa them >=[



*hands you a baseball bat*

Now we just need to look back in time XD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

mapdark said:


> *hands you a baseball bat*
> 
> Now we just need to look back in time XD


 
I've got the time machine :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> BUT I JUST WANNA BE YOUR FFUUUUUUUURRRREND!! DURRRR DURR DUUUURRRR!


 
lol I wonder why they don't read what they type and actually thing about how they would feel if they weren't a furry but a normal person...then they'd understand why everyone likes poking fun at them xD


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 23, 2010)

i like murr but otherwise im pretty neutral with furry words


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i like murr but otherwise im pretty neutral with furry words



murr murr ~<3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> murr murr ~<3


 yiff? :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yiff? :3



yes. my place. now.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yes. my place. now.


 sure thing ~<3  where ya live? :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yes. my place. now.


FURPILE! :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i like murr but otherwise im pretty neutral with furry words



Glad to see you corrected the spelling.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 23, 2010)

soooooooo

yiff?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> soooooooo
> 
> yiff?



I've been sigged :V .


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 23, 2010)

why yes you have that was too good lolol


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> why yes you have that was too good lolol



He was the only person I could think of that wouldn't turn on scotty and/or Heck :V .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He was the only person I could think of that wouldn't turn on scotty and/or Heck :V .



Who wouldn't turn on me?? I'm lost again...

P.S. *Nomnomnom* I haz cake!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who wouldn't turn on me?? I'm lost again...
> 
> P.S. *Nomnomnom* I haz cake!



You were never found.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You were never found.



*Raises Paw* Yes I was, I'm right here!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Raises Paw* Yes I was, I'm right here!



Did someone hear something?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Did someone hear something?



I think I heard Scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Did someone hear something?



*Jumps up and down frantically* I tell you I'm right here!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I think I heard Scotty.



ScottyDM? Nah, he never posts outside of the Writers' Bloc.



Scotty1700 said:


> *Jumps up and down frantically* I tell you I'm right here!



What the fuck *is *that sound?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 25, 2010)

The only thing slang I hate is "hyooman". AGH.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 25, 2010)

I consider Furry slang on par with Speech disorder.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> The only thing slang I hate is "hyooman". AGH.


 are you a hyooman!? 0_0


----------



## Tommy (Mar 25, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> The only thing slang I hate is "hyooman". AGH.



Eww, hyoomans.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 25, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> The only thing slang I hate is "hyooman". AGH.



FLESHIES


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> FLESHIES


 thats stupid!  animals are made of flesh too! :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Tommy (Mar 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats stupid!  animals are made of flesh too! :V



Yeah, but they have fur too. Unlike hyoomans.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, but they have fur too. Unlike hyoomans.


 your male arent you?  look down ur pants.... see fur?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your male arent you?  look down ur pants.... see fur?



No, that's annoying ass body hair. I hatez it...Full body fur or gtfo (unless it's on ma head) ^_^


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, that's annoying ass body hair. I hatez it...Full body fur or gtfo (unless it's on ma head) ^_^



Ewwww! Scotty finally arrives and he brings words about body hair in unmentionable parts.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, that's annoying ass body hair. I hatez it...Full body fur or gtfo (unless it's on ma head) ^_^


 lol then shave? :V

and as cool as full body fur would be.... i think other ppl might start doing stuff to you for it.... >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Ewwww! Scotty finally arrives and he brings words about body hair in unmentionable parts.



.......



Usarise said:


> lol then shave? :V
> 
> and as cool as full body fur would be.... i think other ppl might start doing stuff to you for it.... >.>



Hehe, I'd be idled if I had fur :3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .......



Sorry... I misread your post.

Anyway! Did you ever read "A midnight summer's dream"?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Sorry... I misread your post.
> 
> Anyway! Did you ever read "A midnight summer's dream"?



Hehe not a problem and no, I can't recall ever reading such a thing.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, I'd be idled if I had fur :3


 id like fur too.....but i think my friends and family might disagree >.>



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Sorry... I misread your post.
> 
> Anyway! Did you ever read "A midnight summer's dream"?


 ive read that before..... i dont like Shakespeare too much >.>


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe not a problem and no, I can't recall ever reading such a thing.



What a pity, it's really good.



> ive read that before..... i dont like Shakespeare too much >.>



Hard to understand? Yes.
Bad prose? No.
Great characters? Yes.

Why didn't you like it.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Sorry... I misread your post.
> 
> Anyway! Did you ever read "A midnight summer's dream"?



Yes.



Usarise said:


> id like fur too.....but i think my friends and family might disagree >.>
> 
> 
> ive read that before..... i dont like Shakespeare too much >.>



Usarise read it in English class because he had to, as you probably did as well.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Why didn't you like it.


 i just didnt find it all that interesting.  I really only liked Macbeth and Hamlet by Shakespeare....



atrakaj said:


> Usarise read it in English class because he had to, as you probably did as well.


 yup ^^  but then we moved on to H.P. Lovecraft and i was happy again ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ugh, I'm in sped (SPecial EDucation) engrish nao and I iz reading Macbeth and I HATE SHAKESPEARE!!!

(Not really in sped english, it's just the most basic one I could take without me being "mentally handicapped".)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

scotty wanna yiff


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Usarise read it in English class because he had to, as you probably did as well.



Aren't Helena's lines incredibly funny? Isn't Titania's fake attraction to Bottom  sort of curious from a furry's perspective?

Actually, I read it in spanish, and nobody had to beat me to do it.



Usarise said:


> i just didnt find it all that interesting.  I really only liked Macbeth and Hamlet by Shakespeare....



Macbeth is pretty good too. Especially that scene with sleep-walking Lady Macbeth.



Scotty1700 said:


> Ugh, I'm in sped (SPecial EDucation) engrish nao and I iz reading Macbeth and I HATE SHAKESPEARE!!!
> 
> (Not really in sped english, it's just the most basic one I could take without me being "mentally handicapped".)



Shakespeare basic? Don't make me laugh!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> scotty wanna yiff



Can't, I'm on my bro's computer and I don't feel like downloading skype and I'm not junking it up with umpteen million PMs....

P.S. Incognito windows via Google Chrome for the win ^_^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Aren't Helena's lines incredibly funny? Isn't Titania's fake attraction to Bottom  sort of curious from a furry's perspective?
> 
> Actually, I read it in spanish, and nobody had to beat me to do it.
> 
> ...



He meant his English class, not Shakespeare.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Can't, I'm on my bro's computer and I don't feel like downloading skype and I'm not junking it up with umpteen million PMs....


 0_0 you actually yiff on skype?   eww....i though yiff was a joke >.>


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 you actually yiff on skype?   eww....i though yiff was a joke >.>



It is. They're just talking.


----------



## Phobiac (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm pretty impartial. I don't want to hear it used in real life situations, unless you're with other furs, far far away from the general population. 
That said, I don't want it used in every sentence you post online either. It just makes you look less intelligent.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 you actually yiff on skype?   eww....i though yiff was a joke >.>



Just IMing sheesh, no cameras and mics involved...



Browder said:


> It is. They're just talking.



This ^^


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't dislike it. I don't generally have much reason to use it. But yiff is quite practical in contexts it would be used in generally. The rest of it is a little unnecessary having the entire English language at my disposal ^^


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 26, 2010)

I pretty much can't stand ninety-five percent of it. The five percent I can handle are made up racial slurs.


----------



## Yrr (Mar 26, 2010)

I loathe it with a burning passion.

Even just replacing "hand" with "paw".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 26, 2010)

Yrr said:


> I loathe it with a burning passion.
> 
> Even just replacing "hand" with "paw".



My mom used to say paws instead of hands a lot when I was a wee boy.

Especially when I dabbed my hands all over her clean windows, she'd be like "Get your dirty fucking paws off of my windows NOW!" lol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Especially when I dabbed my hands all over her clean windows, she'd be like "Get your dirty fucking paws off of my windows NOW!" lol


 she sounds so nice :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> she sounds so nice :V



She only used bad language as I got close to my teens. I think she may have mild OCD. I say mild because years ago when her and dad were still together she would vacuum and dust the whole house from top to bottom, clean the bath, sink and toilet everyday, so well you could almost see ya damn face in the fricken bowl! She hated mess, If some crumbs got spilled on the floor she wouldn't just vac the crumbs up she would vac the whole damn floor.

The cleaning would HAVE to be done before she even thought about getting herself ready to go into town. Since they broke up she isn't as bad or as much of a clean freak now.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> She only used bad language as I got close to my teens. I think she may have mild OCD. I say mild because years ago when her and dad were still together she would vacuum and dust the whole house from top to bottom, clean the bath, sink and toilet everyday, so well you could almost see ya damn face in the fricken bowl! She hated mess, If some crumbs got spilled on the floor she wouldn't just vac the crumbs up she would vac the whole damn floor.
> 
> The cleaning would HAVE to be done before she even thought about getting herself ready to go into town. Since they broke up she isn't as bad or as much of a clean freak now.


 dang.... thats definitely OCD.... 

eh my parents arent together anymore either.   its nicer though. less yelling :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dang.... thats definitely OCD....
> 
> eh my parents arent together anymore either.   its nicer though. less yelling :V



Mine split up about 6 years ago. I have my own little crib.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mine split up about 6 years ago. I have my own little crib.


 5 years for me :/   but im only 15 so i cant get a house yet :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ah...actually..that's not weeaboo...a weeaboo is someone who is obviously not of Japanese descent that believes they are Japanese...there's a difference between a weeaboo and an otaku, and otaku is a hardcore anime fan in some sense...my icon and sig are far from weeaboo


How old are you?

Get out.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Get out.


 shes 15.
im also otaku ^-^   and im 15!


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh >> As far as the vocab goes, I DO use paw extremely often in most conversations, in place of the word hand.

I also prefer 'paw off' to fap, masturbate, or jack off.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Oh >> As far as the vocab goes, I DO use paw extremely often in most conversations, in place of the word hand.
> 
> I also prefer 'paw off' to fap, masturbate, or jack off.



Oh murry purry, I substitute most every sexual word with a furry equivalent as I'm sorta shy of such words...IDK. Gah, hate most of the appropriate words though...penis, I mean really? What the hell is up with that??


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murry purry, I substitute most every sexual word with a furry equivalent as I'm sorta shy of such words...IDK. Gah, hate most of the appropriate words though...penis, I mean really? What the hell is up with that??


 well you can substitute it with many things...
Dick
Cock
Pingas
Disco Stick
Yiff stick
fun stick
stick
rod
pole
hot dog
weenie 
...the list goes on ^^


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well you can substitute it with many things...
> Dick
> Cock
> Pingas
> ...



Shaft
Member
Johnson
One Eyed Monster
Willie
Weiner
etc...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

And nothing is a bigger turn-off than the words penis, dick, or cock....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And nothing is a bigger turn-off than the words penis, dick, or cock....


depends on who your taking to :V     whores like it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And nothing is a bigger turn-off than the words penis, dick, or cock....



Interesting. You're the first homosexual person I've met who's said something like that.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

Good vocabulary in yiff is a MUST for me (picky, picky kitty)

As far as the (disco stick, haha) penis goes, I'll call it a member, a shaft, a length, or maybe a metaphor of some sort.

Penis, anus, testicles...? Words like those? They will defeat my horniness quickly if used in an RP or what not.

Some that are too 'dumb', like dick, ass, and balls, are just as bad though. I can live with 'cock' though =3

And what can I say? Muzzle, maw, and tailhole, and words around that amount of furriness / lack of crudeness. They just work.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Interesting. You're the first homosexual person I've met who's said something like that.


 ive never met an actual gay male (IRL at least) >.>      ...we assume certain people in school are though.  if the guy hangs with no one but other girls, ISNT hitting on them, dances, does gymnastics, sings, and acts we assume hes gunna be gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> depends on who your taking to :V     whores like it.



Apparently not



Browder said:


> Interesting. You're the first homosexual person I've met who's said something like that.



They just seem to dirty for my taste, if I were in the act of doing anything with said parts then I'd rather think of it in a romantic sense over a dirty, insulting, vulgarity.



Dog Donovan said:


> Good vocabulary in yiff is a MUST for me (picky, picky kitty)
> 
> As far as the (disco stick, haha) penis goes, I'll call it a member, a shaft, a length, or maybe a metaphor of some sort.
> 
> ...



Again, this 1 trillion times over!


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They just seem to dirty for my taste, if I were in the act of doing anything with said parts then I'd rather think of it in a romantic sense over a dirty, insulting, vulgarity.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this 1 trillion times over!


 1 Seconded.
2 SECONDED! 
Well... We're back to agreeing, are we? ^_^


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 26, 2010)

I think puns are fun, so words like "fursecution" make me smile.

Also, "yiff" is fun to say.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

^^Both of you (Serimen, Scotty) would hate Clive Barker. He uses very purple prose when writing and describing his sex scenes and then he throws out words like, prick and cunt. It's pretty jarring sometimes.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I think puns are fun, so words like "fursecution" make me smile.
> 
> Also, "yiff" is fun to say.


Again, seconded!  I love the furry slang. I use it at school sometimes... It's quite fun to ask a random person that yiff means.



Browder said:


> ^^Both of you (Serim*a*n, Scotty) would hate Clive  Barker. He uses very purple prose when writing and describing his sex  scenes and then he throws out words like, prick and cunt. It's pretty  jarring sometimes.


 I think I would, yes.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Again, seconded! I love the furry slang. I use it at school sometimes... It's quite fun to ask a random person that yiff means.


 your gunna cause problems and im gunna laugh.


----------



## SoulFox62 (Mar 26, 2010)

i luvs it all =3 makes me feel more furry like online


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I use it at school sometimes... It's quite fun to ask a random person that yiff means.



...that's probably not a good idea.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your gunna cause problems and im gunna laugh.


How so? Me and my one RL friend that IS a furry talk openly about it, and you'd be surprised on how many people either know, or don't care. I have yet to get banter.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> How so? Me and my one RL friend that IS a furry talk openly about it, and you'd be surprised on how many people either know, or don't care. I have yet to get banter.


 ....none of my friends are furry    just otakus..... although theyre cool too....

and id assume most ppl didnt know what yiff is where i am as most people dont know what a furry is.... most dont even know what hentai is!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....none of my friends are furry    just otakus..... although theyre cool too....
> 
> and id assume most ppl didnt know what yiff is where i am as most people dont know what a furry is.... most dont even know what hentai is!



I don't think any of my RL friends are even IN a fandom...

And I don't know anybody who knows what furries are either. I mentioned the word to a friend of mine, and he didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't think any of my RL friends are even IN a fandom...
> 
> And I don't know anybody who knows what furries are either. I mentioned the word to a friend of mine, and he didn't say anything about it.


 well im not really in the "popular" croud.... -_-  im with all the goth kids and the nerds -_-    so yeah.... theyre probably not in a "fandom"....

and a few of my nerdy friends and GF know what a furry is.... but most of them have /b/'s view on furs...


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well im not really in the "popular" croud.... -_-  im with all the goth kids and the nerds -_-    so yeah.... theyre probably not in a "fandom"....
> 
> and a few of my nerdy friends and GF know what a furry is.... but most of them have /b/'s view on furs...


 I'm nowhere near popular. The one furry friend I have isn't either. But a fair few here know what it is... I grossed out my table partner in Biology by writing Furry on all the desks I sat at, and then slipping a note that said YIFF in bold letters into her book... (she knew beforehand what they were)


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm nowhere near popular. The one furry friend I have isn't either. But a fair few here know what it is... I grossed out my table partner in Biology by writing Furry on all the desks I sat at, and then slipping a note that said YIFF in bold letters into her book... (she knew beforehand what they were)



...o-kay...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm nowhere near popular. The one furry friend I have isn't either. But a fair few here know what it is... I grossed out my table partner in Biology by writing Furry on all the desks I sat at, and then slipping a note that said YIFF in bold letters into her book... (she knew beforehand what they were)


 your terrible! XD   im so gunna do that now to this one girl i heard was a furry! XD


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm nowhere near popular. The one furry friend I have isn't either. But a fair few here know what it is... I grossed out my table partner in Biology by writing Furry on all the desks I sat at, and then slipping a note that said YIFF in bold letters into her book... (she knew beforehand what they were)



Yeah, you need to stop. Or else this is sounding much creepier than the way it actually happened. I'd go with the former.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your terrible! XD   im so gunna do that now to this one girl i heard was a furry! XD


I also carved YIFF into my math class desk... Do eet!. To be honest, I wouldn't be THAT surprised if there were more in my school...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your terrible! XD   im so gunna do that now to this one girl i heard was a furry! XD



Why am I not surprised that you'd do that?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I also carved YIFF into my math class desk... Do eet!. To be honest, I wouldn't be THAT surprised if there were more in my school...


im not carving it!  thatll get me in serious trouble....although theres already like a penis carved into every desk....  Ill just write it on like every one! 



Tommy said:


> Why am I not surprised that you'd do that?


 because i like to do stuff for the lulz? :3


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yeah, you need to stop. Or else this is sounding much creepier than the way it actually happened. I'd go with the former.


It wasn't that creepy, actually. She just laughed a little, then shook her head. I'm actually not as creepy as I sound on here. I am pretty quiet about furries unless I'm talking to certain people.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because i like to do stuff for the lulz? :3



Meh, good enough excuse for me. I wouldn't do it myself though, because the idea is just crazy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive never met an actual gay male (IRL at least) >.>      ...we assume certain people in school are though.  if the guy hangs with no one but other girls, ISNT hitting on them, dances, does gymnastics, sings, and acts we assume hes gunna be gay.



I would do all of that except hang out with only girls. I might not hit on some of them, but I hang out with guys as well. I do hang out with a lot of girls, however, because if all of my art classes, there are only one or two guys, tops, including me.

I am immune to peer pressure :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Meh, good enough excuse for me. I wouldn't do it myself though, because the idea is just crazy.


 ive done worse :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive never met an actual gay male (IRL at least) >.>      ...we assume certain people in school are though.  if the guy hangs with no one but other girls, ISNT hitting on them, dances, does gymnastics, sings, and acts we assume hes gunna be gay.



I hate to be the Preachy Equal Rights Bitch (PERB) but don't you think that it's a problem that no one is comfortable enough in your school to come out? Also don't assume. There are a lot of guys who do all that shit who most defiently are NOT gay.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive done worse :V



Once again, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> I hate to be the Preachy Equal Rights Bitch (PERB) but don't you think that it's a problem that no one is comfortable enough in your school to come out? Also don't assume. There are a lot of guys who do all that shit who most defiently are NOT gay.


its cool but yeah that is a problem that none of them will come out.  We have girls who claim to be Bi but its mainly so they can mess with their BFs. -_-       ....and i know its bad to assume but its pretty damn likely he is going to be gay.  and you know it. 



Tommy said:


> Once again, I'm not surprised.


whenever i go to an anime convention i go to school wearing as much stuff from it as i legally can the next day!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> shes 15.
> im also otaku ^-^ and im 15!


Ewwwww, Children.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> whenever i go to an anime convention i go to school wearing as much stuff from it as i legally can the next day!



Okay, that doesn't seem so bad. Better than carving furry slang onto desks.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ewwwww, Children.


you were one too >.>



Tommy said:


> Okay, that doesn't seem so bad. Better than carving furry slang onto desks.


 err i buy a lot of stuff... last con i went into school with this:
fox tail
neko ears
Custom t-shirt with anime girls all over it.  
shitload of anime jewelry

i looked like such a nerd XD


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Okay, that doesn't seem so bad. Better than carving furry slang onto desks.


No one minded...



Usarise said:


> you were one too >.>
> 
> 
> err i buy a lot of stuff... last con i went into school with this:
> ...


I wish I could...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I wish I could...


you can.  just buy stuff and wear it! :V


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you can.  just buy stuff and wear it! :V


I would like my parents to know about it before I go and buy a tail, but I don't want to tell them... I have no money, and I have no way to make it, as I'm 14... Yes, I know that was a BAWW. I didn't mean for it to be. :/


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would like my parents to know about it before I go and buy a tail, but I don't want to tell them... I have no money, and I have no way to make it, as I'm 14...


 why would you want them to know?  would they care?   ....and how can they know if you cant tell them?    

also im 15.  i work for money :V   get a job at a small bussiness or work for you family or something. plenty of ways to get cash.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why would you want them to know?  would they care?   ....and how can they know if you cant tell them?
> 
> also im 15.  i work for money :V   get a job at a small bussiness or work for you family or something. plenty of ways to get cash.


I want them to just find out, not by me physically telling them (They pick up on my hints) I can't get a job, as there are not many businesses around here, my family is broke, the only job I CAN get is only in the summer,and I'm bawwing again... >_>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I want them to just find out, not by me physically telling them (They pick up on my hints) I can't get a job, as there are not many businesses around here, my family is broke, the only job I CAN get is only in the summer,and I'm bawwing again... >_>


 why not physically by you?  my parents when they saw me come back into the house wearing ears and a tail thought it was cute >.>

and idk what to do for money then.... sell stuff on ebay maybe?
and work hard in the summer?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yiff is what we are ridiculed for most, so we need to re-think the use of it.

However, I see no problem having fun with English by saying "furst," "furend," "A-murr-ican," "lib-murr-all," and all that.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why not physically by you?  my parents when they saw me come back into the house wearing ears and a tail thought it was cute >.>
> 
> and idk what to do for money then.... sell stuff on ebay maybe?
> and work hard in the summer?


I live in Michigan, in the sticks. Not many places are hiring. I made a yarn collar and they didn't mind... I'll sell some random shit I have laying around on craigslist if I can not be as lazy as usual... Corn detasseling sucks, but yeah, it's money.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I live in Michigan, in the sticks. Not many places are hiring. I made a yarn collar and they didn't mind... I'll sell some random shit I have laying around on craigslist if I can not be as lazy as usual... Corn detasseling sucks, but yeah, it's money.


 Never been to Michigan.  NJ rules.   selling things always makes some money.  i do it all the time 

yarn collars are nice but leather is nicer ^^   why do you care though if they know or not?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> However, I see no problem having fun with English by saying "furst," "furend," "A-murr-ican," "lib-murr-all," and all that.



Heh, A-murr-ican. Haven't seen that one before. xD

Lib-murr-al just sounds stupid, though.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Never been to Michigan.  NJ rules.   selling things always makes some money.  i do it all the time
> 
> yarn collars are nice but leather is nicer ^^   why do you care though if they know or not?


I agree that leather is better, but I lack the means to acquire said leather collar... I don't really know, actually... I guess I'm just too pussy to actually do something about it. I want them to know, but I don't want to tell, and I fear their reaction for reasons I don't know. They are very accepting, as far as parents go... Hell, I could probably come out as gay and they wouldn't mind much. (because my cousin IS gay) I guess I need to grow a pair... :/


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree that leather is better, but I lack the means to acquire said leather collar... I don't really know, actually... I guess I'm just too pussy to actually do something about it. I want them to know, but I don't want to tell, and I fear their reaction for reasons I don't know. They are very accepting, as far as parents go... Hell, I could probably come out as gay and they wouldn't mind much. (because my cousin IS gay) I guess I need to grow a pair... :/


 i wear a collar every once in a while around the house and at the mall   its not really an animal one though :/   its leather with spikes on the outside....its a choker though ^^

And nice.  my parents are real accepting too.  i could say im gay if i wanted too and theyd be like "ok cool. lets meet your boyfriend"  but im straight and have a GF    It sounds like they wouldnt even notice you having a collar or ears or a tail..... they might go "whats that?" "oh cool" but thats probably it. :V


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriously, there is nothing wrong with fooling around with English.  We do this all the time on the Internet.  We invented our own words and phrases.  Slang is slang, and you will continue to hear it.  

[slightlyofftopic]"A-MURR-ica" sounds adequate because a lot of us are from that country, and it is supposedly where it began (sorry CBC, but you were wrong).[/soff]


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wear a collar every once in a while around the house and at the mall   its not really an animal one though :/   its leather with spikes on the outside....its a choker though ^^
> 
> And nice.  my parents are real accepting too.  i could say im gay if i wanted too and theyd be like "ok cool. lets meet your boyfriend"  but im straight and have a GF    It sounds like they wouldnt even notice you having a collar or ears or a tail..... they might go "whats that?" "oh cool" but thats probably it. :V


Yeah. I just need to grow a pair... Maybe, since I'm on spring break, I'll have my furiend come over and we'll act all furryish and see ther reaction...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. I just need to grow a pair... Maybe, since I'm on spring break, I'll have my furiend come over and we'll act all furryish and see ther reaction...


 what do u mean by "furryish"? 0_0 dont do someting stupid.....and you have a furry friend? lucky.... >.>


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. I just need to grow a pair... Maybe, since I'm on spring break, I'll have my furiend come over and we'll act all furryish and see ther reaction...



come see me i'll get as furry as you want


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> come see me i'll get as furry as you want



Now that, I didn't expect, but should have expected.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Now that, I didn't expect, but should have expected.



well, you know the old saying,

"Where there's smoke sex, there's fire HarleyParanoia."


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what do u mean by "furryish"? 0_0 dont do someting stupid.....and you have a furry friend? lucky.... >.>


 We won't... We'll just talk about it or something... I actually made him a furry... He was just a /b/tard (inb4: rules 1%2) that kinda liked anthros, but I showed him FAF, and he is now a furreh! 



HarleyParanoia said:


> come see me i'll get as furry as you want


  <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe you should ask your parents rhetorical questions to test their reaction. You know, say "hey, if you had a kid who was gay, what would you think?"

They won't suspect a thing! Really.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well, you know the old saying,
> 
> "Where there's smoke sex, there's fire HarleyParanoia."



Well, of course.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> We won't... We'll just talk about it or something... I actually made him a furry... He was just a /b/tard (inb4: rules 1%2) that kinda liked anthros, but I showed him FAF, and he is now a furreh!
> 
> <3


 ok... i though you might do something that would cause problems.... yiffing with your parents around is NOT a good idea....    lol i have some /b/tard friends.... too bad they hate furs.   they love anime though ^^ 

ewww seri is gay.....


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Maybe you should ask parents rhetorical questions to test their reaction. You know, say "hey, if you had a kid who was gay, what would you think?"
> 
> They won't suspect a thing! Really.


Yeah probably not... Or maybe I could ask them their opinion on The Almighty Dog Cawk...    Oh, I also wrote that on my biology desk... :/



Usarise said:


> ok... i though you might do something that would  cause problems.... yiffing with your parents around is NOT a good  idea....    lol i have some /b/tard friends.... too bad they hate furs.    they love anime though ^^
> 
> ewww seri is gay.....


Not quite.... I scored a 3 in the Kinsey test. 5 times. I do enjoy RPing, so.....


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah probably not... Or maybe I could ask them their opinion on The Almighty Dog Cawk...    Oh, I also wrote that on my biology desk... :/



Yeah, that's probably taking things a bit too far.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, that's probably taking things a bit too far.


It's beem there for 2 days, and no one noticed... I hid it pretty well, but It's still there if you look hard enough... Yeah, I was in a particularly furry mood that day, as it was the day that I also grossed out my table partner...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah probably not... Or maybe I could ask them their opinion on The Almighty Dog Cawk...    Oh, I also wrote that on my biology desk... :/
> 
> Not quite.... I scored a 3 in the Kinsey test. 5 times. I do enjoy RPing, so.....



I didn't realize TADC was a furry meme. 

There's an actual Kinsey Test quiz-like thing? I thought it was self-evaluative. Which one did you take?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I didn't realize TADC was a furry meme.
> 
> There's an actual Kinsey Test quiz-like thing? I thought it was self-evaluative. Which one did you take?


I took a simple version... 

http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/SarahKiddo/kinsey-test/


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Not quite.... I scored a 3 in the Kinsey test. 5 times. I do enjoy RPing, so.....


whats a Kinsey test?.....   and i like RPing too.... IRL.  its called LARP ^^


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Not quite.... I scored a 3 in the Kinsey test. 5 times. I do enjoy RPing, so.....



I enjoy RPing too, and I believe I'm in-between a 0 and a 1.

Anyways, fur slang. Some of it's funny, some are annoying.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> whats a Kinsey test?



Something stupid people take to henpeck there sexuality into categories. Here's the article.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Something stupid people take to henpeck there sexuality into categories. Here's the article.


 cool... i just took the test from seri's link.  i scored a 0.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cool... i just took the test from seri's link.  i scored a 0.



read as: hello my name is sexually insecure.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

All internet quizzes are pretty stupid, but they're fun to take anyway. No surprise, I'm right in the middle with a *3*. I think the only thing holding me back from being a 4 or 5 though is the fact that I've never actually been with a guy before.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> read as: hello my name is sexually insecure.


 read as: im 15.  i aint gettin laid for a while.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> read as: im 15.  i aint gettin laid for a while.



i lost my virginity at 15. no excuses.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i lost my virginity at 15. no excuses.


it doesnt help that i dont approve of the way girls dress and act all the time. i hate when they act like whores.... and the ones that dont are all weird.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it doesnt help that i dont approve of the way girls dress and act all the time. i hate when they act like whores.... and the ones that dont are all weird.



read as: i will be a virgin until i'm thirty because i'm a snob.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

marf


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> read as: i will be a virgin until i'm thirty because i'm a snob.


 read as: im not a man whore.  if i want to get laid so bad ill get a hooker.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> read as: im not a man whore.  if i want to get laid so bad ill get a hooker.



read as: making excuses for being a virgin.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> All internet quizzes are pretty stupid, but they're fun to take anyway. No surprise, I'm right in the middle with a *3*. I think the only thing holding me back from being a 4 or 5 though is the fact that I've never actually been with a guy before.


Yeah I think it's the same for me...  I won't know for at least 4 more years when i get out of high school... I do enjoy a good gay Lombax fantasy. EVERY NIGHT! <3


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it doesnt help that i dont approve of the way girls dress and act all the time. i hate when they act like whores.... and the ones that dont are all weird.





HarleyParanoia said:


> read as: i will be a virgin until i'm thirty because i'm a snob.



Properly read as: "I don't like the over sexualization of things in order society to the point where it becomes dispassionate. I want it to be special and those girls are implying that it isn't.



Meadow said:


> marf



I actually like this one. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> I actually like this one. I'm not sure why.



Me too. I blame Scotty.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Properly read as: "I don't like the over sexualization of things in order society to the point where it becomes dispassionate. I want it to be special and those girls are implying that it isn't.



it isn't. why wait to have sex? that's like buying a jacket and thinking "i like this jacket a lot, so i'm going to buy it, but i'm not going to try it on until i get home and take off the tags and wash it, and if it doesn't fit then i am just stuck with it BUT AT LEAST I LOVE IT!"


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> read as: making excuses for being a virgin.


... w/e   why should i lose it anyway?   im still a child :/ (sorta....minor.)



Browder said:


> Properly read as: "I don't like the over sexualization of things in order society to the point where it becomes dispassionate. I want it to be special and those girls are implying that it isn't.


 browder's got it right.  Sex is supposed to be special but it seems that its an everyday activity now.  i have too many problems with girls who act too sexually.   for them rape should be legal (im serious)


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... w/e   why should i lose it anyway?   im still a child :/ (sorta....minor.)
> 
> 
> browder's got it right.  Sex is supposed to be special but it seems that its an everyday activity now.  i have too many problems with girls who act too sexually.   for them rape should be legal (im serious)



read my previous post.

"  it isn't. why wait to have sex? that's like buying a jacket and thinking "i like this jacket a lot, so i'm going to buy it, but i'm not going to try it on until i get home and take off the tags and wash it, and if it doesn't fit then i am just stuck with it BUT AT LEAST I LOVE IT!"   "


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it isn't. why wait to have sex? that's like buying a jacket and thinking "i like this jacket a lot, so i'm going to buy it, but i'm not going to try it on until i get home and take off the tags and wash it, and if it doesn't fit then i am just stuck with it BUT AT LEAST I LOVE IT!"



Comments like these are what make boys loose girlfriends who want to take things slowly.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> read my previous post.
> 
> " it isn't. why wait to have sex? that's like buying a jacket and thinking "i like this jacket a lot, so i'm going to buy it, but i'm not going to try it on until i get home and take off the tags and wash it, and if it doesn't fit then i am just stuck with it BUT AT LEAST I LOVE IT!" "


 love is supposed to be a good thing you know....


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Comments like these are what make boys loose girlfriends who want to take things slowly.



yep. because, again, what is the point in waiting when you might end up hating it?



Usarise said:


> love is supposed to be a good thing you know....



there's no love in fucking. there's sex, then there's love, two totally different things. people just use "making love" as an excuse to coerce their girlfriend or wife to give it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah I think it's the same for me...  I won't know for at least 4 more years when i get out of high school... I do enjoy a good gay Lombax fantasy. EVERY NIGHT! <3



;3


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it isn't. why wait to have sex? that's like buying a jacket and thinking "i like this jacket a lot, so i'm going to buy it, but i'm not going to try it on until i get home and take off the tags and wash it, and if it doesn't fit then i am just stuck with it BUT AT LEAST I LOVE IT!"



You're assuming I agree with him completely. I don't. Sex CAN be special but it doesn't have to be. And waiting is more like buying a jacket and then wearing it on the night you tell someone you love them. The memories and the passion make the jacket more special.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Comments like these are what make boys loose girlfriends who want to take things slowly.


 too bad if a guy wants to take it slow he loses all the hot girls. -_-
*sigh* i have a GF.   We go out occasionally to like the movies and she comes over a lot.  hugs and kisses, but no sex.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're assuming I agree with him completely. I don't. Sex CAN be special but it doesn't have to be. And waiting is more like buying a jacket and then wearing it on the night you tell someone you love them. The memories and the passion make the jacket more special.



you're just sticking your penis in them. :V i don't see that as a memory for the scrapbook.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're assuming I agree with him completely. I don't. Sex CAN be special but it doesn't have to be. And waiting is more like buying a jacket and then wearing it on the night you tell someone you love them. The memories and the passion make the jacket more special.



I like how you put that.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> there's no love in fucking. there's sex, then there's love, two totally different things. people just use "making love" as an excuse to coerce their girlfriend or wife to give it.



Oh! I believe there are people who do it with love and not just lust. But again, I've got a very idealistic vission on frienship and love.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're just sticking your penis in them. :V i don't see that as a memory for the scrapbook.



But you're sticking it in WITH LOVE.

Seriously though, at it's core sex is about wanting someone. If you couple that physical desire with emotional love it magnifies both. You start to want your partner in every way, and your desire is completely unified and pure.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Oh! I believe there are people who do it with love and not just lust. But again, I've got a very idealistic vission on frienship and love.



there's no "love" in sex. there's love, and there's sex, and you can have both but not at the same time.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Oh! I believe there are people who do it with love and not just lust. But again, I've got a very idealistic vission on frienship and love.


I have a very idealistic outlook on most things. But then again i also think that anyone who doesnt thing pretty close to me deserves death.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> there's no "love" in sex. there's love, and there's sex, and you can have both but not at the same time.



^Needs a better partner. Or maybe some optimism.

Seriously it nearly makes me cry that you might believe . The world is a better place than you think.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

Can we agree to burn people that uses it unless its a select few words that doesn't make people want to slam bricks into furries skulls for saying them? :\


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> there's no "love" in sex. there's love, and there's sex, and you can have both but not at the same time.


Looks like nobody will make you change your mind. End of discussion.
EDIT: Didn't you ever do it with actual passion? Are you just one of those people who have sex for the sake of having it? 




Usarise said:


> I have a very idealistic outlook on most things. But then again i also think that anyone who doesnt thing pretty close to me deserves death.


Low tolerance? I suffer from that too. But only in music/movie/book tastes.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^Needs a better partner. Or maybe some optimism.
> 
> Seriously it nearly makes me cry that you might believe . The world is a better place than you think.


 Browder, he has sex with dead animals.  He cant just deal with one partner im guessing.  and dead things cant talk back or give and emotion so you can assume that is a reason why he thinks that way.   (just my guess)

and the world isnt a good place.  its terrible and corrupt and no one does anything about it.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Low tolerance? I suffer from that too. But only in music/movie/book tastes.



Me too. Not so much movie tastes, but definitely music and book.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't we just agree to say that sex _can_ involve love, but that it doesn't _need_ to?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Low tolerance? I suffer from that too. But only in music/movie/book tastes.


 I have low tolerance for people who can't keep their lives to themselves, people who give their opinions, when people try to make equality, and when people don't follow the laws or rules.   From what i've seen before too, people can't change.  If they're a problem you get rid of it by killing it.  Hitler had the right idea with how he carried out his rule.  Although the killing of the Jews and other races was uncalled for.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't we just agree to say that sex _can_ involve love, but that it doesn't _need_ to?



Yes, please.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't we just agree to say that sex _can_ involve love, but that it doesn't _need_ to?



He (Harley) just will not agree. We should just leave it there. But only because this is not a matter that will repercute negatively on all of us (e.g. a death or life matter). 

Or perhaps we should change his mind for him to have a better life.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't we just agree to say that sex _can_ involve love, but that it doesn't _need_ to?


I do agree. The only sex I want, I want to include love.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Browder, he has sex with dead animals.  He cant just deal with one partner im guessing.  and dead things cant talk back or give and emotion so you can assume that is a reason why he thinks that way.   (just my guess)
> 
> and the world isnt a good place.  its terrible and corrupt and no one does anything about it.



Having sex with dead animals does not automatically make one a bad person or even emotionally unstable ( I can't believe I just typed that). 

And love exists. The world is a good enough place for me.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Low tolerance? I suffer from that too. But only in music/movie/book tastes.



I used to be like this then I embraced Relativism as a philosophy.  Occasionally I can be pretty dogmatic.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't we just agree to say that sex _can_ involve love, but that it doesn't _need_ to?



Yes, let's end this topic.

On topic
Rant: People who type 'mew, mew' when making posts. I'm looking at you felines.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes, let's end this topic.
> 
> On topic
> Rant: People who type 'mew, mew' when making posts. I'm looking at you felines.



THANK YOU.
I haven't seen that much, but it does seem annoying.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah let's end this. So, Fuzzy Alien, How is yer love of teh Lombax treatin' ya?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Having sex with dead animals does not automatically make one a bad person or even emotionally unstable ( I can't believe I just typed that).
> 
> And love exists. The world is a good enough place for me.
> 
> ...


 I can't believe you typed that either.  When you find me a good example of when that's true please tell me so i can go kill myself.

The world isnt a good place.  It'll never be good and as long as people without morals live it can't be perfect.

I have no clue what Relativism or dogmatic mean.

what about "nya nya"? :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I do agree. The only sex I want, I want to include love.



I basically agree as well, but I have trouble with the popular concept of "love." That's a whole other topic altogether though. Hey, guess what, I smell a new thread coming on.



Seriman said:


> Yeah let's end this. So, Fuzzy Alien, How is yer  love of teh Lombax treatin' ya?



Mmm, Lombaxes. I missed you being on; it's lonely here being one of the few.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I have no clue what Relativism or dogmatic mean.



I'll try.

Relativism reffers to not accepting anything as completely true. Rather, considering every possibility as viable. In this case he probably reffers to the fact everybody has got a different taste and he respects them.

Dogmatism on the other hand, reffers to accepting one and only one unique truth for a certain matter and not changing it under any ciscumstance. A dogmatic person would deem a book as bad, leave there and say that anyone who claims the opposite is wrong.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I have no clue what Relativism or dogmatic mean.



*Moral Relativism*: The idea that there is not objective 'Truth', 'Good' or 'Evil'. Everyone has there own definition of the term and the definition applies only to the individual. Morals are an individual choice not an absolute objective rule.

*Dogmatic*: Harsh and judgmental about rules, particularly when it concerns morality. The Church is dogmatic, because it espouses 'dogma' which are said rules.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Mmm, Lombaxes. I missed you being on; it's lonely here being one of the few.


 Yeah sorry.  I was busy... I actually got a chance to play Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction! I love it. Now all I need is a PS3 of my own... *starts to daydream of Ratchet a little* hehe


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I'll try.
> 
> Relativism reffers to not accepting anything as completely true. Rather, considering every possibility. In this case he probably reffers to the fact everybody has got a different taste.
> 
> Dogmatism on the other hand, reffers to accepting one and only one unique truth for a certain matter and not changing it under any ciscumstance.


 Ah.... im still not sure if i understand but i get it enough to know i wouldn't follow it.  I know everyone has different tastes and that there are many possibilities, but i also condemn most odd ideas from others if i find them socially unacceptable.

Dogmatism sounds like me honestly.  I stick by what i say.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Browder, he has sex with dead animals.  He cant just deal with one partner im guessing.  and dead things cant talk back or give and emotion so you can assume that is a reason why he thinks that way.   (just my guess)



actually my boyfriend thinks it's hot. just sayin', get to fucking know me before you hate <3
and i believe in love, but i don't believe sticking my dick in an ass is showing love.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> actually my boyfriend thinks it's hot. just sayin', get to fucking know me before you hate <3


 hey i said it was my guess.  He can think its hot but the rest of the world thinks its gross.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey i said it was my guess.  He can think its hot but the rest of the world thinks its gross.



except me ^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> except me ^


 thats why i said "the rest of the world". -_-


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats why i said "the rest of the world". -_-



good thing i don't give a fuck about the rest of the world's feelings on what i like to have sex with.

and i love that i have never ADMITTED to sleeping with roadkill but that's my rep now. <3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> and i love that i have never ADMITTED to sleeping with roadkill but that's my rep now. <3



Are you implying something?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> actually my boyfriend thinks it's hot. just sayin', get to fucking know me before you hate <3
> and i believe in love, but *i don't believe sticking my dick in an ass is showing love*.



Oh! That's something entirely different. Why else is it called "doing it like animals", it's just wild lust (even if a woman and a man do it).


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> good thing i don't give a fuck about the rest of the world's feelings on what i like to have sex with.
> 
> and i love that i have never ADMITTED to sleeping with roadkill but that's my rep now. <3


 Well the world would like you dead or in an insane assylum so be happy then.  


HarleyParanoia said:


> actually my boyfriend thinks it's hot.


that kinda says you _do_...


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well the world would like you dead or in an insane assylum so be happy then.



*Implying that he's the world*^

This is why dogma is bad kids!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Are you implying something?



are you hitting on me?



Usarise said:


> Well the world would like you dead or in an insane assylum so be happy then.
> 
> that kinda says you _do_...



u mad? u seem mad bro.

and no, i don't. but what would you rather me fuck, alive animals or dead ones? JUST SAYIN'.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the most awkward conversation I've ever seen on this forum, and that's saying something.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Implying that he's the world*^
> 
> This is why dogma is bad kids!


 *implying that I'm wrong*^

go ask people what they think of necrophillia, bestiallity, and homosexuality.  Espicially in Asia, the middle east, and North America.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *implying that I'm wrong*^
> 
> go ask people what they think of necrophillia, bestiallity, and homosexuality.  Espicially in Asia, the middle east, and North America.



it's all a matter of opinion. just because you're a conservative cunt doesn't mean the world is wrong. sorry we can't all kiss your prude virgin ass.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> are you hitting on me?



I don't know, am I?



Fuzzy Alien said:


> This is the most awkward conversation I've ever seen on this forum, and that's saying something.



Indeed it is.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> u mad? u seem mad bro.
> 
> and no, i don't. but what would you rather me fuck, alive animals or dead ones? JUST SAYIN'.


 Nah.  I ain't mad, but I don't like seeing people do as they please.

That really depends on where you got the animal.  If its dead and rotting and you found it then live.  Humans take a higher place than animals and you shouldn't do something that could kill you.  If you killed it or it was freshly dead then that over live.   Both are still wrong.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *implying that I'm wrong*^
> 
> go ask people what they think of necrophillia, bestiallity, and homosexuality.  Espicially in Asia, the middle east, and North America.



You sir, sound like a dogmatic ultra-conservatist.
That's not good.

Although I've got to admit 2 of those are very wrong (with reasons).


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Nah.  I ain't mad, but I don't like seeing people do as they please.
> 
> That really depends on where you got the animal.  If its dead and rotting and you found it then live.  Humans take a higher place than animals and you shouldn't do something that could kill you.  If you killed it or it was freshly dead then that over live.   Both are still wrong.



heterosexual sex can kill you. and FYI, life is about doing what you please.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's all a matter of opinion. just because you're a conservative cunt doesn't mean the world is wrong. sorry we can't all kiss your prude virgin ass.


 I didnt say the world was wrong either.  What I did imply however was that most of the world has the same opinion as I do. (with lesser consequences to it)


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> and FYI, life is about doing what you please.



Completely true, even if doing what you please isn't necessarily right.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *implying that I'm wrong*^
> 
> go ask people what they think of necrophillia, bestiallity, and homosexuality.  Espicially in Asia, the middle east, and North America.



I'm a person in North America, do I count?

The reason usually traces itself back to religion on all three counts by the way. Since I don't want to go there let me address those three indivdually.

Homosexuality: Is definitely not wrong.

Bestiality: The animal can't give consent, so why are you screwing it?

Necrophilia: As disgusting as it sounds, a dead body is an object. There is nothing objectionable about using an object for pleasure. It's s a bit disrespectful but if you're preference goes that way, this is one of the few fetishes you can morally justify. (Again I can't believe I just typed that.)


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I didnt say the world was wrong either.  What I did imply however was that most of the world has the same opinion as I do. (with lesser consequences to it)



okay dude, sure. i bet most of the world believes homosexuality is wrong and we should all wait til marriage before we go sticking our dick in things. the world is not a bunch of pansies like youuu.



Tommy said:


> Completely true, even if doing what you please isn't necessarily right.



thank you <3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Necrophilia: As disgusting as it sounds, a dead body is an object. There is nothing objectionable about using an object for pleasure. It's s a bit disrespectful but if you're preference goes that way, this is one of the few fetishes you can morally justify. *(Again I can't believe I just typed that.)*



Neither can I.:shock:


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I didnt say the world was wrong either.  What I did imply however was that most of the world has the same opinion as I do. (with lesser consequences to it)



And I'm implying that this is a problem.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Although I've got to admit 2 of those are very wrong (with reasons).


Im assuming you mean Asia and North America?  Could we exclude Japan as they turn a blind eye to pedophiles?   And America may have laws for most things, but the people's general opinion of things is usually: Don't like or Don't care.



HarleyParanoia said:


> heterosexual sex can kill you. and FYI, life is about doing what you please.


 Any sex can kill you.  If you mean STD's you can get them from gay sex too.

I don't care about your meaning of life.  It's not mine.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

Neutral, I guess.
I tried saying yiff and I wanted to puke.
.___.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I don't care about your meaning of life.  It's not mine.



likewise, i don't give a fuck if you or anyone else likes what i do in life. good thing it's not your life, eh bud?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im assuming you mean Asia and North America?  Could we exclude Japan as they turn a blind eye to pedophiles?   And America may have laws for most things, but the people's general opinion of things is usually: Don't like or Don't care.



I meant necrophilia and bestiality are wrong. Homosexuality? Well, that's a different story.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> likewise, i don't give a fuck if you or anyone else likes what i do in life. good thing it's not your life, eh bud?


Have a good life Harley.  Make your family proud.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> I meant necrophilia and bestiality are wrong. Homosexuality? Well, that's a different story.


 Ah... I see what you mean.  I don't have a big problem with gays, as long as they dont flaunt it around I'm happy.  Fetishes I do have some problems with.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ah... I see what you mean.  I don't have a big problem with gays, as long as they dont flaunt it around I'm happy.  Fetishes I do have some problems with.



Yeah, some fetishes can be over-the-top.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> likewise, i don't give a fuck if you or anyone else likes what i do in life.



i totally envy this statement...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Have a good life Harley.  Make your family proud.
> 
> Ah... I see what you mean.  I don't have a big problem with gays, as long as they dont flaunt it around I'm happy.  Fetishes I do have some problems with.



life is not about making anyone but yourself proud. to make others is a choice, not a requirement.

also, seriously, why does it matter what OTHER people like? why are you so bent out of shape about me wanting to fuck roadkill? how does it affect you?



Krasl said:


> i totally envy this statement...



it's a free feeling... :v


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ah... I see what you mean.  I don't have a big problem with gays, *as long as they dont flaunt it around* I'm happy.



If they don't flaunt they don't get noticed, and if they don't get noticed social change doesn't happen.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, some fetishes can be over-the-top.


The ones where you are no longer with a living human are the ones i can't take.  I can deal with things like bondage.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> also, seriously, why does it matter what OTHER people like? why are you so bent out of shape about me wanting to fuck roadkill? *how does it affect you?*



*Sarcasm mode on*
It gives us nightmares.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The ones where you are no longer with a living human are the ones i can't take.  I can deal with things like bondage.



because me wanting to fuck roadkill affects you?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The ones where you are no longer with a living human are the ones i can't take.  I can deal with things like bondage.



hellz yeah! brofist!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because me wanting to fuck roadkill affects you?



lol

(damn, double post)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> life is not about making anyone but yourself proud. to make others is a choice, not a requirement.
> 
> also, seriously, why does it matter what OTHER people like? why are you so bent out of shape about me wanting to fuck roadkill? how does it affect you?


And you will be remembered like that then.   It's also about what you leave behind in life.  When you leave with others knowing you were a good and kind person you can be proud. 

It doesn't matter what others like.  I just like to argue.



Browder said:


> If they don't flaunt they don't get noticed, and if they don't get noticed social change doesn't happen.


And that's why i dont mind it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Harley, I hate you a little for making me argue for necrophila. Just thought Id put that out there.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Harley, I hate you a little for making me argue necrophila. Just thought Id put that out there.



weird thing to hate someone for in my opinion... :/


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Harley, I hate you a little for making me argue necrophila. Just thought Id put that out there.


 Honestly thats your own fault for arguing for it.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Harley, I hate you a little for making me argue necrophila. Just thought Id put that out there.



This is a pretty interesting argument in my opinion.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> weird thing to hate someone for in my opinion... :/



That's because I typed it wrong. Look at the edit.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> And you will be remembered like that then.   It's also about what you leave behind in life.  When you leave with others knowing you were a good and kind person you can be proud



see, unlike you, i don't want something cheesy and totally lying to be at my funeral. i don't want people up there saying "HE MADE ME SO PROUD ; A ;", no, i want honesty. i want people to say "that crazy motherfucker liked to bone possums. that kid was insane, i tell you."



Browder said:


> Harley, I hate you a little for making me argue necrophila. Just thought Id put that out there.



thank you though <3



Usarise said:


> Honestly thats your own fault for arguing for it.



read as: i demand you say i'm right.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> That's because I typed it wrong. Look at the edit.



lol, still seems slightly strange to me, but oh well.
feel free to hate anything you want, who am i to judge?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> see, unlike you, i don't want something cheesy and totally lying to be at my funeral. i don't want people up there saying "HE MADE ME SO PROUD ; A ;", no, i want honesty. i want people to say "that crazy motherfucker liked to bone possums. that kid was insane, i tell you."




I don't know whether I should feel sorry for you or ashamed of you.

EDIT: I'll get in troubles for this.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I don't know whether I should feel sorry for you or ashamed of you.



you should probably be both. again, good thing it's not your life. :3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> see, unlike you, i don't want something cheesy and totally lying to be at my funeral. i don't want people up there saying "HE MADE ME SO PROUD ; A ;", no, i want honesty. i want people to say "that crazy motherfucker liked to bone possums. that kid was insane, i tell you."



lol, nice outlook.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> see, unlike you, i don't want something cheesy and totally lying to be at my funeral. i don't want people up there saying "HE MADE ME SO PROUD ; A ;", no, i want honesty. i want people to say "that crazy motherfucker liked to bone possums. that kid was insane, i tell you."


Honestly i want a funeral where im remembered as a great person.  Then when people speak of me, its in a way i can be satisfied with.   

It's midnight and I've got a long day of things to do tommorrow.  We can pick this argument up later.
Good Night Furries~ <3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should probably be both. again, good thing it's not your life. :3



*Happy fox face*

Â¡SÃ­ seÃ±or!
Â¡Estoy muy feliz de que no sea mi vida!



Usarise said:


> Good Night Furries~ <3



Â¡Buenas noches amigo lobo!


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> thank you though <3



Whatever.

...

*Sigh* <3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Honestly i want a funeral where im remembered as a great person.  Then when people speak of me, its in a way i can be satisfied with.
> 
> It's midnight and I've got a long day of things to do tommorrow.  We can pick this argument up later.
> Good Night Furries~ <3



ditto on that and good night :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Honestly i want a funeral where im remembered as a great person.  Then when people speak of me, its in a way i can be satisfied with.
> 
> It's midnight and I've got a long day of things to do tommorrow.  We can pick this argument up later.
> Good Night Furries~ <3



you're not really gonna be satisfied with much at all, seeing you'll be dead and all.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> *Happy fox face*
> 
> Â¡SÃ­ seÃ±or!
> Â¡Estoy muy feliz de que no sea mi vida!



HEY NONE OF THAT AROUND HERE THIS IS AMERICA


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're not really gonna be satisfied with much at all, seeing you'll be dead and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HEY NONE OF THAT AROUND HERE THIS IS AMERICA



Aww...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Aww...



well you can geeeettttt out!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HEY NONE OF THAT AROUND HERE THIS IS AMERICA









That's America for you.

Silly people from the United States.

Like if they were the only ones in the continent.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> (Insert North and South America here)
> 
> That's America for you.
> 
> ...



There you go.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That's America for you.
> 
> Silly people from the United States.
> 
> Like if they were the only ones in the continent.




OMG! THE UNITED STATES IS IN SPANISH!

NEIN!
NEIN!


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino said:
			
		

> Like if they were the only ones in the continent.



Oh but we so are. Canada doesn't really exist,  and Mexico will probably be annexed in twenty years with the way things are going.

Hooray for American arrogance!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> but...what if he watched his funeral as a ghost...? O_O



not much he can say about it at that point.

also, canada is america's hat and mexico is our KNICKERS!
jk mexicans are coo'


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh but we so are. Canada doesn't really exist,  and Mexico will probably be annexed in twenty years with the way things are going.
> 
> Hooray for American arrogance!



O_O

mexico will be shipped away?
um...hooray...?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> not much he can say about it at that point.
> 
> also, canada is america's hat and mexico is our KNICKERS!
> jk mexicans are coo'



lol, true, but he could still cry and sh*t his ghostly pants.
...i know i would...


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> mexico will be shipped away?
> um...hooray...?



Annex (verb):to incorporate (territory) into the domain of a city, country, or state.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, true, but he could still cry and sh*t his ghostly pants.
> ...i know i would...



"HEY, I HATE THIS FUNERAL THEY'RE GIVING ME! too bad i can't do shit about it!"


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> "HEY, I HATE THIS FUNERAL THEY'RE GIVING ME! too bad i can't do shit about it!"



Stop making fun of people who can't defend themselves kthx.

And back to the original, original topic 'murry-purry' in addition to being stupid, reminds me of caterpillars.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Annex (verb):to incorporate (territory) into the domain of a city, country, or state.



oh, thought it was that one shipping company...or maybe it was a medicine i was thinking of...



HarleyParanoia said:


> "HEY, I HATE THIS FUNERAL THEY'RE GIVING ME! too bad i can't do shit about it!"



"Oh wait! i can sh*t my pants!"

"man, this guy loved to such d-- oh god! what smells like sh*t?"


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Stop making fun of people who can't defend themselves kthx.



i was unaware i was making fun of anyone. now, see, had i been making fun of someone, i would have probably said something much more hateful.



Krasl said:


> "man, this guy loved to such d-- oh god! what smells like sh*t?"



"Dave you sumbitch, eatin' the chips!"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i was unaware i was making fun of anyone. now, see, had i been making fun of someone, i would have probably said something much more hateful.



glad i wasn't the target...
...if there was a target...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i was unaware i was making fun of anyone. now, see, had i been making fun of someone, i would have probably said something much more hateful.



He's right.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> "Dave you sumbitch, eatin' the chips!"



"what? i eatin' none dem' chips. i think tom plum sh*t hmself though..."


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> He's right.



Practically everyone is a 'He' here so your going to have to be a little more specific, especially when you say someone is right. Our timorous egos need to be stroked so inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Practically everyone is a 'He' here so your going to have to be a little more specific, especially when you say someone is right. Are timorous egos need to be stroked so inquiring minds want to know.



Well, I did quote the person I was referring to...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Practically everyone is a 'He' here so your going to have to be a little more specific, especially when you say someone is right. Are timorous egos need to be stroked so inquiring minds want to know.



O_O

i'm sorry, what needs to be stroked?
i had something stuck in my ear.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Well, I did quote the person I was referring to...



That you did. I guess I'm just so argumentative that I automatically assume disagreement.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> He's right.



yaaay!



Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> i'm sorry, what needs to be stroked?
> i had something stuck in my ear.



me. harleyparanoia needs a good stroke.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> harleyparanoia needs a good stroke.



...

*...*

*!!!*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> me. harleyparanoia needs a good stroke.



*strokes harley*

omg, hand orgasm!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> That you did. I guess I'm just so argumentative that I automatically assume disagreement.



I understand...



Krasl said:


> *strokes harley*
> 
> omg, hand orgasm!



...wait, how do hands orgasm?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> *...*
> 
> *!!!*



HarleyParanoia needs a gHNNNNGGGGHHHH



Krasl said:


> *strokes harley*
> 
> omg, hand orgasm!



you. note me. now.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I understand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait, how do hands orgasm?



you make ur hand cum, DUUUUHHH!!
lol



HarleyParanoia said:


> HarleyParanoia needs a gHNNNNGGGGHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> you. note me. now.



O_O
wut?


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> wut?



He means PM him so you can have cyber buttsex.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> He means PM him so you can have cyber buttsex.



OOOOOooooooohhhh...

brain fart for me then...


----------



## Riptor (Mar 27, 2010)

It's terrible, in my opinion. It sounds stupid, and it doesn't do much help making people think we're not completely socially inept.

EDIT: Oh, hey, I didn't bother reading the rest of the 20-page thread so I never knew it went into a bunch of unrelated crap that doesn't have anything to do with what I said. Oh well, I doubt any of you care.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OOOOOooooooohhhh...
> 
> brain fart for me then...



sorry i left early on you, dude. i was really tired. hit me up again sometime.



Riptor said:


> It's terrible, in my opinion. It sounds stupid, and it doesn't do much help making people think we're not completely socially inept.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, hey, I didn't bother reading the rest of the 20-page thread so I never knew it went into a bunch of unrelated crap that doesn't have anything to do with what I said. Oh well, I doubt any of you care.



your av is B.A. just sayin'.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Mar 28, 2010)

say murr in a high cute pitch is fun. just throwing that out there :3


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Fucking dumb in my opinion. Reminds me of the sort of idiots you see parading around in fursuits yelling "YIFF YIFF :3" and whacking off to their cat every day.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

They're certainly odd...
I'm not even sure what to say about them.
I would never, for any reason, use any of those terms, but I'd have nothing agaisnt someone who does happen to use them.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> say murr in a high cute pitch is fun. just throwing that out there :3



i'd like to chestbump you with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'd like to chestbump you with a sledgehammer.


 
/completely unrelated to your post

OMG, is that the weasel from _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_?
I remember that movie.
Ah, nostalgia...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> /completely unrelated to your post
> 
> OMG, is that the weasel from _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_?
> I remember that movie.
> Ah, nostalgia...



the one on top is one of the five weasels, yes! Wheezy <3 the one on bottom is meee.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the one on top is one of the five weasels, yes! Wheezy <3 the one on bottom is meee.


 
Called it.
*chalks up a point*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Called it.
> *chalks up a point*


 bonus points for using chalk :V


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 28, 2010)

It's fine when dispensed in small doses.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> It's fine when dispensed in small doses.



THAT'S WHAT _SHE_ SAID!


----------

